# Dave Norris Motors



## BikinGlynn (Jan 12, 2018)

Its Christmas day & Im out on the mountain bike eating out of date chicken sandwiches, & quite frankly Im having a great time  Then on one of the only short stretched of road I touch all day I spot this place.

I seem to be a magnet for old filling stations & this is pretty much the same as the last 2 I posted but thought it worth a share.
This is completely open to all, but surprisingly has a load of stuff in there to the extent its hard to walk across the old workshop.

All I can find out is that it was / is owned by a Dave Norris who has applied for planning on the site for housing.

A really relaxed explore around here but unfortunately only had the dog & bone for pics so apologies in advance for them.


IMG_2332 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2353 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2352 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2359 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2354 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2362 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2377 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2356 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2358 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2351 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2333 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2376 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


IMG_2348 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Electric (Jan 12, 2018)

Aah yes. I was wondering if you'd post a report BikinGlynn. I think the aviation company mentioned in documents here is associated with Cranfield Airport, not too far away near Bedford. Nice to see this place again.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 13, 2018)

Wasn't sure if the guy just fancied himself as an aircraft engineer tbh!
It broke the day up nicely & I did go for a dusk time wander around st crispin on the way home, not a bad way to spend xmas day lol


----------



## vonchappell (Jan 13, 2018)

Looking at the head lights and the age decayed building I'd say it looks like someone was breaking down some stolen Vauxhall cars (Zafira. The dog and bone you used has a great focus.


----------



## smiler (Jan 13, 2018)

Bloody good way to spend Christmas day, did the family have an old school lynching When you got home? I enjoyed it Glynn, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 13, 2018)

Close, I think there was a full set of corsa front & rear lights there!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 13, 2018)

Ha Ha, no it was my escape the nut roast strategy!


----------



## Potter (Jan 16, 2018)

That is one filthy computer keyboard. It's an old Olivetti. Yeah, I'm geeky. I like with those old numbers on the avo docs folder.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 17, 2018)

vonchappell said:


> Looking at the head lights and the age decayed building I'd say it looks like someone was breaking down some stolen Vauxhall cars



Don't apply for a job in Scene of Crime or Forensics any time soon! History of this place is very well known and does not require padding out with flights of fancy to make it any more interesting than it is already.


----------



## Electric (Jan 17, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Don't apply for a job in Scene of Crime or Forensics any time soon! History of this place is very well known and does not require padding out with flights of fancy to make it any more interesting than it is already.



Ah. Yes. I remember seeing it in the newspaper now you come to say it, Dirus. Dear me, it wasn't that long ago either. May he rest in peace after such an unfortunate accident.

A friend mentioned the stolen cars to me, but I wasn't aware of anything else regarding this site?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 17, 2018)

Electric said:


> Ah. Yes. I remember seeing it in the newspaper now you come to say it, Dirus. Dear me, it wasn't that long ago either. May he rest in peace after such an unfortunate accident.
> 
> A friend mentioned the stolen cars to me, but I wasn't aware of anything else regarding this site?




I didn't know anything about it but take it you are referring to the aeroplane crash? 
Was there some dodgy car ringing going on too? cant find any info about that!


----------



## Potter (Jan 18, 2018)

Just Googled, and seems he was flying too low.


----------



## vonchappell (Jan 22, 2018)

Funny you should mention that, it is my job


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 22, 2018)

vonchappell said:


> Funny you should mention that, it is my job



What flying too low, or ringing cars?


----------



## old git (Mar 15, 2018)

Had a shufti *******. Much the same but some nice new Heras across forecourt but my favourite type that just "ends." Crash helmet is now rolling round yard. Look out for the happy clock in Daves office.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 15, 2018)

old git said:


> Had a shufti *******. Much the same but some nice new Heras across forecourt but my favourite type that just "ends." Crash helmet is now rolling round yard. Look out for the happy clock in Daves office.



Perhaps thats the helmet that Dave should of been wearing when he crashed!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dam good job with just a phone BG!!!


----------

